# Illustrator CS3 - drehender 3D Vector Block ?



## Dustin84 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

in Illustrator CS3 soll es ja möglich sein, kleine 3D Animationen zu erstellen. Jedoch habe ich diesbezüglich keine Erfahrungen und suche nun hilfe.

Die Animation ist recht simple: Ein breiter,rechteckiger Block (zb. 730px breit, 200px hoch)
soll sich einfach 4x jeweils um 90 Grad drehen, so dass er sich letztendlich um 360 Grad gedreht hat) Zudem wäre es sehr sehr gut, wenn man dem Block einen leichten Schatten (Schatten auf dem Block selber und nicht auf dem Hintergrund)  zuordnen könnte, um den 3D Effekt zu erhöhen.

Das ganze wird später in Flash importiert.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen.

Gruß
Dustin


----------



## Roman-studios (19. Oktober 2008)

Mach es doch gleich in Flash...


----------



## sight011 (19. Oktober 2008)

oder in c4d! 

EDIT: Geht es dir darum das du es auf demweg machen willst? Sonst biete ich dir meine Hilfe an!


----------



## Dustin84 (19. Oktober 2008)

In C4D geht das nicht. Ich brauchs in Vector und ausserdem hab ich kein C4D.

Ich würde das schon gerne in Illustartor machen, da es in Flash wohl recht schwer ist, wenn überhaupt möglich.


----------



## sight011 (19. Oktober 2008)

C4d arbeitet auch mit Vektoren!


----------



## Dustin84 (19. Oktober 2008)

hab das Programm trotzdem nicht


----------



## Dustin84 (19. Oktober 2008)

ausserdem MUSS ich das in Illustrator machen. Muss hier doch jemanden geben, der sich damit auskennt


----------



## Roman-studios (19. Oktober 2008)

Illustrator ist nicht die beste lösung und in Flash ist das nicht schwer...


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Oktober 2008)

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande:



Dustin84 hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde das schon gerne in Illustartor machen, da es in Flash wohl recht schwer ist, wenn überhaupt möglich.



In Flash soll es nicht möglich sein? Flash ist genau für solche Sachen gedacht!


----------



## ink (20. Oktober 2008)

Selten so ne unnütze Diskussion gelesen. 

http://tv.adobe.com/#vi+f1484v1586
Angucken und lernen 

mfg


----------

